# Benefits Of Getting Fit!



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

The obvious: You will get healthier in all the ways possible! Exercising will keep you healthy and happy.
Weight loss. Sure, you can diet and lose some, but then your body will hit a plateau and then what? This is where exercising comes in. Cardio along with weight training will help you lose the fat and pounds and help you keep it off!
You'll look great, both in clothes (You'll get to buy new and better, cuter clothes that'll finally fit your body!) and also, look great naked. 
Maybe it's just me, but exercising inspires me to eat healthier on top of working out. Why ruin all of your best efforts with Doritos and chocolate cake? No thanks!
Energy. You'll have more of it during the day when you need it most, and you'll get more things done with this new found energy.
Sleep. Exercising regularly is found to be beneficial for healthy sleep habits. All that sweating and lifting and running will surely make you so tired at night, you just HAVE to go to sleep! Say goodbye to insomnia!
Psychological benefits. Research found that exercising helps people with their anxiety and depression. It also helps in elevating their overall mood. Fit people are HAPPY people!
Boosts in confidence. This is especially true when you work out so hard that you get that "runner's high" and you'll feel like you rule the world. If you can work out and be fit, you can do ANYTHING in life!
Skin. All of that sweat pushes out the toxins out of your body, leaving your skin clearer, healthier and more glowing in appearance.
Living longer! Most people who live over the common age of death are living because they exercise! My great grandfather died from getting hit by a car. He was 99 years old... and was riding a bike at the time of his death.
Your face will become even more attractive. I did found an online article that losing weight helps to keep your face nice and lean as well. People also notice that because of the "face fat" is gone, that their eyes and lips look a tad bigger and their cheekbones start to show up. Face fat RUINS your face!


If you have any more benefits, please post them here! Let's motivate each other!


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Exercise improves blood flow/circulation in your body and increases testosterone levels.... meaning better and more sex.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, there it is, then. I'm sold. :wink:

Here are my two favorite quotes about my favorite activity.

"Nothing hardens the muscles and makes the body so strong and elastic, 
nothing gives better presence of mind and nimbleness; 
nothing steels the will power and freshens the mind as cross country skiing. 
This is something that develops not only the body but also the soul -- it has a far deeper 
meaning for people than many are aware of."

Fridtjof Nansen 1890 



"Cross country skiing is great if you live in a small country."

Steven Wright


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you pretty much covered it all


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

Improves learning by increasing the production of a substance called brain-derived neurotrophic factor(BDNF) that causes brain stem cells to convert into new neurons ...preventing shrinkage and increasing cognitive abilities.

Health=functional form=beauty. That's what is called the double package deal...beautiful people are usually healthy people. When you have one, you usually have the other one.

There is also money saving benefits...you stop eating junk food and also save in health bills in the future. Health really is our most precious commodity.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Vivid Melody said:


> I think you pretty much covered it all


^^; op forgot better sex....oh someone already corrected that.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> 11. Your face will become even more attractive. I did found an online article that losing weight helps to keep your face nice and lean as well. People also notice that because of the "face fat" is gone, that their eyes and lips look a tad bigger and their cheekbones start to show up. Face fat RUINS your face!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any more benefits, please post them here! Let's motivate each other!





Hm. It's probably just my body but I still have chubby cheeks at twenty years old; yet I've haven't been over 160 pounds yet!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

#7 that you listed is something that most people seem to underestimate. I'm glad you mentioned it. When someone comes to me whos dealing with anxiety in particular, I like to explain this.

Regular exercise can actually eliminate panic disorder. Panic disorder happens as a result of lots of anxious thinking, creating too much adrenaline in the body; then at some point the adrenaline dumps, causing a fight-or-flight response to seemingly nothing: a panic attack. Because you can't identify the source of the issue, and deal with it through actual fight or flight, you just feel like you're dying and losing your mind.

There are tips on how to deal with a panic attack as it arises, by getting out and sprinting for example. Of course people are too terrified to do this when having a panic attack, but it can actually burn out that adrenaline and make you feel normal again.

For people who exercise regularly, even with the anxious thinking, they are consistently burning out that adrenaline so that it won't build up and randomly dump into their bodies.

Before people sat in cubicles sedentary all day, getting worked up about imagined bullshit, they would have real problems to face; resulting in actual fight or flight. Now we have artificial lives, and a need to compensate by making time to exercise just for the sake of exercise, since we aren't hunting and gathering. : P


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I dislike exercising I only do it to combat stress and depression and much of what @Promethea has said. Just sitting around thinking about things makes me feel worse. Exercise releases endorphins and although I find most exercise boring it does improve my mood if I do it regularly. However I haven't really been doing it recently...oops.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

@Promethea

I too, used to suffer from panic attacks. They were just AWFUL when it happens; it really does feel like you're about to either die or go completely insane. When it would happen to me, I would break down and start bawling my eyes out. My parents never knew exactly as to why this kept happening to me, but upon reading an amazing book about panic and anxiety disorders, now I realize that exercising is key to keeping myself panic and anxiety free. Sure, it's not always a 100% cure, but it's way better than doing nothing about it.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

To expand on #10 a bit -- women who have more muscle mass have a greater lifespan.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Increased cardiovascular health and strength; such as being able to pump more blood throughout your body with each heartbeat. Doing so would help in increasing endurance which would be very helpful in all sorts of physical activities. All sorts. :wink:

Runners have larger hearts compared to most people for this reason.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

One specific thing about confidence:

When we walk around in our daily lives, we often don't exactly have something immediate that we HAVE to think about.

Often times we think about our environment.

How we walk, how we feel, our athleticism, etc... are all parts of the environment, and can take up our thought.

And, when they occupy our thought, and they are good thoughts... 

Then we get a confidence boost. Perhaps, thousands of times a day, and this is separate from all the other benefits.


----------

